# Replacing Front Siding - Notions, Advice?



## trtrtr58 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all.  I am new on this forum, but not new to remodel projects which I usually do myself.  I am considering changing out a (for lack of a better word) "Alpine Haus" type fascia board on the front of my 1979 split level.  I attached a photo of my house front so you can see what I am up against.  I like that it is fairly unique but it really doesn't fit the area I live in (north Seattle suburbs - rolling hills not mountains, wet weather, i.e., Pacific Northwest).  

We do plan on selling within ten years so I need to keep in mind material cost vs house value added (I don't want those figures to get too lop-sided).  I see a lot of new construction that uses lap siding for the majority of the house (same as on my house) and then cedar shingles for front accents.  I was thinking about doing the same with cedar shake accents but had a few questions:

1.  That white (alpine haus) facia is actually plywood with some sort of light stucco application.  Once the dark brown trim strips are removed, is there any reason I cannot apply cedar shingles directly to the plywood? It is plenty smooth enough and I would think nails would grab plywood as well as the traditional shingle furring strips.

2.  I can visualize all shingles in place of that white board over the garage, but am having a harder time seeing it around the larger white board area - the three living room windows.  Should I do it all in cedar shake, or partially and the rest lap siding (like the rest of the house uses) or..?  Here's where your experiences or notions will be very helpful to me!

3.  I see on new construction where they are staining (looks like) the cedar shakes, unless it is left to weather naturally (I don't want the natural weathered graying because of the brown color tone to the house).  I am looking for advice on the stain for any that have done this - did you use water based or oil stain?  How long can I expect colorfast stain retention before reapplication is needed?

4.  If you have other ideas/notions for replacing that alpine haus fascia I would sure appreciate hearing them.  

Thank you all!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a look at vinyl shingle and shake siding
https://www.google.ca/search?q=viny...6PTPAhUL02MKHVClBmAQ_AUICCgB&biw=1682&bih=835


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2016)

Well i wouldn't go with natural cedar, especially if you don't want it to go gray. But the choice is wide open and only depends on your preference. I like the look of stone - especially stacked stone - on the exterior of a building, but it looks more logical as a bottom tier. You can look at vertical boards as a way of looking different; or even stucco without the fascia boards would look nice.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2016)

I have owned four houses with that floor plan, they dressed that pretty nice when it was new the double garage extended out the front is a big plus.
I would also look at stacked stone where the brick is and the foundation of the garage in the front.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2016)

didn't notice the brick before. That makes three diff sidings on the front of the house. Be careful not to let it become a free-for-all. Maybe a brickface to replace the Alpen haus look.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2016)

People are doing all kinds of stuff to make these house look better.


----------



## havasu (Oct 24, 2016)

^ That is sharp looking!


----------



## VanMark (Oct 25, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Have a look at vinyl shingle and shake siding
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=viny...6PTPAhUL02MKHVClBmAQ_AUICCgB&biw=1682&bih=835



Yes they have vinyl shakes available.Might look nice just resided.They have board and batteb as well www.mittenbp.com  Thats Mitten vinyl but there are several manufactures if you look around.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's a website that lets you envision what it would look like.
I also would go with the vinyl shakes.
Faster to install, and never need to be touched again.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Here's a website that lets you envision what it would look like.
> I also would go with the vinyl shakes.
> Faster to install, and never need to be touched again.



You forgot the link.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 26, 2016)

Although it would look plainer, I'd consider extending the existing siding scheme for a more integrated look as long as no nearby houses are like that. You want the house to stand out but also fit in with the surroundings. What I like least is the masonry at the bottom left of the garage- it needs siding over it (or at least matching paint) to balance against the center post unless the unseen right side is done similarly. Also the lower set of steps need a handrail (more than 2 risers) to meet modern code and most insurers will require that even when 'grandfathering' makes it permissible. Perhaps one full wrought iron railing top-to bottom on the right with a matching one only at the top would make the entryway look more inviting.

Phil


----------



## trtrtr58 (Oct 27, 2016)

thanks all for ideas so far.  I really appreciate the input and it has raised some more questions on my part. I dont do this stuff for a living and it is great getting some practical advise.

I havent priced shingles - are you saying the vinyl are better price than cedar?  I wonder if those are vinyl shingles I have been seen on new construction around here because they are different colors?  I though maybe that was stain.

On my house, the masonry you see on the left side of the garage is the foundation lip.  Im sure the wood was not extended originally because of the ground level (rockery) to the left and the fact that it slopes in from the left to right, i.e., there would not be a flush vertical edge.  Your thoughts on extending that siding without a vertical edge?

I have wondered though if there was a better way to deal with that unfinished cement foundation wall that is on three sides of the house without, as someone said, getting too busy looking considering the three paint colors plus the brick fascia?  Any suggestions there?  I hear one pull the brick completely and use stacked stone instead.

I had thought about some sort of vertical siding but there is actually a sister floor plan of this house five doors down, with batten board in place of the alpine haus style mine came with.  Have also though about just painting it the main house color as well to mute the contrast a little.  

JoeCaption:  You didn't provide the link.  Sounds like a good one too!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2016)

here's a link to a search page comparing costs of vinyl and cedar. It looks like there are plenty of sites with info, so you may have to do some reading.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=price+of+vinyl+shakes+compared+to+cedar+shakes&t=ffab&ia=web


----------



## joecaption (Oct 28, 2016)

Opps.
http://www.certainteed.com/inspiration/


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2016)

You can see how they have used colour for interest, this is all vinyl with the J trim hidden behind  real wood trim, man made stone
The yellow are vinyl shingles


----------

